# MARSOC A&S



## RoosterJ (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey guys. My question is geared towards the Raiders or anyone else who has helpful information.

I am currently slated to go to A&S in April of next year. I have read a lot of different articles and testimonies on how to prepare etc… but, I feel like you can never get enough advice or feedback from the guys that have been there and done that. What were things that you did in preparation that you felt helped? Were there certain things you read outside the three books on the preparation list? Were there any huge mistakes you made while there? If there was one piece of advice you could offer, what would it be?

I am currently deployed to Africa, so this forum is my main means of trying to reach out to other guys and make some connections.

I look forward to hearing any feedback or thoughts you guys have.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2018)

If you read thru the forum you will find that there are pages of threads dedicated to your questions. 

Your questions by the way, read like you are seeking some “inside tips/tricks”...also known as G2ing a course.  That’s a no-go on this forum.

Having never attended A&S myself I would not normally try to offer anyone advice on getting thru, but permit me to offer this one thought; the #1 piece of “selection” advice I see:

Don’t quit.



Locked.


----------

